# HOW I can get a beautiful pair of leg



## anglebanana (Apr 22, 2012)

oh my god~~!!!so beautiful leg~~how I can got this???Do you have some good idea for fit our leg~~come to tell us!!!come on~~   The pic link:http://www.e-bland.com/dictionary-beauty-leg-legs-sexy/


----------



## divadoll (Apr 27, 2012)

If you don't have the genetics, you have to make the best of what you are born with.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 27, 2012)

i agree with this. moisturizer won't make your legs long and lean.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't have the genetics, you have to make the best of what you are born with.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 27, 2012)

Some people have short legs, they'll never look like that even if they were lean.  Some women have muscular legs and no matter how lean they are, muscular legs are what they have.  Make the best of what you got and never mind what other's have.


----------



## beautyboo (May 27, 2012)

Dry brushing ! Believe me! google it all you want ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (May 31, 2012)

I love, love, love "Dry Leg Fix" by Nip+Fab.  Great stuff!!


----------

